# what fruit and vegetables will a bosc monitor eat?



## carliz (Jan 22, 2009)

hi can any one tell me waht fruit or vegetables bosc monitor eat? thanks


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

some have tried this and very few have had success with bosc's eating veg/fruit. . their digestive system isn't adept to deal with veg matter.
they are carnivor out n out


----------



## carliz (Jan 22, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks alot i just thought i would ask cause i read about some eating veg but just wasnt to sure. thanks again


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Simple answer none lol.... x


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

I have some paperwork somewhere suggesting exanthematicus takes some vegetable matter in the wild, flowers and fallen berries in particular if i remember correctly.


----------



## bignick (Mar 24, 2007)

carliz said:


> hi can any one tell me waht fruit or vegetables bosc monitor eat? thanks


 
no bosc eat veg or fruit


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

Alex M said:


> I have some paperwork somewhere suggesting exanthematicus takes some vegetable matter in the wild, flowers and fallen berries in particular if i remember correctly.


mark bayliss has documented this. also some will eat bannana's due to the potassium and calcium content.
however they are carnivors 99.9%


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

DRACSAT said:


> mark bayliss has documented this. also some will eat bannana's due to the potassium and calcium content.
> however they are carnivors 99.9%


Am well aware that invertebrates make up the majority of their diet in the wild but, as you say, it has been documented and i felt it should be pointed out. I will find the paperwork i have on this as interestingly i believe this to be from another study.


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Am well aware that invertebrates make up the majority of their diet in the wild but, as you say, it has been documented and i felt it should be pointed out. I will find the paperwork i have on this as interestingly i believe this to be from another study.


:2thumb:
would be interesting to see


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Ive never heard of bosc's readily eating fruit or veg, might try it as they are quite nosey!
They are carnivorous through and through tho!!
:2thumb:


----------



## bluerose (Jan 20, 2008)

My bosc will take banana or orange if its offered, and really enjoys it. I use it as a treat for him, i don't see it as being a problem, he is 100% healthy and in the wild very small amounts of fruit are believed to be a part of their diet.


----------

